# Would you buy this?



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It cost over $30. 6 inches high x 5 inches wide


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

$30????? I keep mine in an old square Kleenex box or in a tote bag next to me (or could be over my shoulder as well!) Hmmmm! I would rather get a beautiful ceramic ball holder than a piece of plastic, if I got anything! Good Luck!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I had never seen these until you posted- they even have them designed for the male knitters. Somethought went into the design with the storage in the bottom.
http://www.theyarnit.com/


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd rather buy more yarn for my stash :roll:


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

No way. I use an empty margarita mix bucket. I'd spend the $30 on yarn!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

That's insane. Amazon has it for 34.49


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the title "Yarn Artist"


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

What a sale, Amazon, $34.49 (is that plus postage?) for a $30 item????


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Never--If I did, need to have my head examined prematurely!

Since I don't entertain anymore, repurposed my soup terrine (notch in lid) to yarn bowl.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

There are waaaay to many things to use for yarn bowls, even if you want one "to go".



hannabavaria said:


> Never--If I did, need to have my head examined prematurely!
> 
> Since I don't entertain anymore, repurposed my soup terrine (notch in lid) to yarn bowl.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I have seen this before. It has a shoulder strap, evidently is great for knitting on the go, doctor's office, etc. I just use a nice bag.


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

No I would buy this
http://www.petco.com/product/101969/Super-Pet-Dazzle-Run-about-Ball.aspx
use ribbon or yarn to slip through two of the many holes to make a carry strap and save myself $27. I usually carry my yarn in a zip topped tote that will hold my money purse phone and a few other essentials as well.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone posted this a month or so ago. My answer then was no, and is no again. I recycle empty juice jugs, coffee cans, and bath scrubbies as yarn holders. But my favorite is the wonderful sack that the nectar of the gods comes in....that lovely royal purple Crown Royal sack!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If I need a place to stick my ball other than the basket by my chair, I put it in my bra. I would not buy that even if it was a reasonable $5.00.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope, not me, even if they recuced the price to $3.00. I have silk bags with drawstring tops to use if I want to travel and lovely antique light globes that sit on the floor for home.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

I just love mine in Powdered Blue--drove straight to Alpaca Direct with cheaper ID tax and no s/h involved, paid and am now back home with my latest ball of Bernat Blanket flying off like there is no tomorrow. The centrifugal force is remarkable let alone the base accessory storage is so well thought out and executed. I don't know how I lived without one all this time and now have no fear of swamp gnats invading my yarn or worse bed bugs.

I can now go to the little room without a care in the world and take my time with a row or two (or more doing short rows which are super simple with this crystal clear yarn artist accessory). Now if they would make one to fit my air compressor tank with a place to store my nasal prongs I will be in heaven with everything I need all in one compact place--and looking so stylish as well.

Now I can show off my high standards in yarn fibers as well with the labels in clear view to see what I can afford. Speaking of buying more yarn--Alpaca Direct has a sale going on so stuffed it full before walking out of the store slung over my shoulder as the kind young helpful clerk taught me how to wear such an expensive accessory correctly. We have standards here to uphold, but I don't have snobbish bone in my body--my new neighbor is a whole other story where that is concerned--said something about she wanted one since it would go well with something she owned in hand painted periwinkle blue. Maybe it was a soup tureen.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I let my wool roll around the carpet.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I have one, it was a gift from a girlfriend, I wouldn't buy it myself. That said, I love it! I knit on the go alot so it's nice to know my yarn will stay neat and clean. I've always used small project bags but after a bit the yarn can get loose from the cake, especially when you take them to everything like I do.

To each their own, I guess. Yes, there are cheaper solutions but I consider this another tool. If they would make a larger one for bulkier yarns/bigger cakes, I'd consider buying one.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

but, wait !

It fits in your car's cupholder  

Honestly, I have so many WIPs, that they each have their own supermarket cloth bag. And, those were only $1 each.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

It looks like a bird feeder to me. Google Clear bird feeders and I bet you could come awfully close.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nope, like my ice cream buckets!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

You'd have to be joking!!! At first glance I honestly thought it was a ball-cock from a toilet cistern!!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> It looks like a bird feeder to me. Google Clear bird feeders and I bet you could come awfully close.


 ...was thinking hamster wheel


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Noooooo. Ugly and cheap. I use a lined basket which holds several balls of yarn at the same time. It also has handles so I can thread yarn(s) through them to keep them from tangling on multi color projects.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

No.
I got ball like this (except the base) from Lindor truffles.
They had limited edition for Christmas at Walmart for
10 bucks. It locks and all I had to do is make hole on top bigger. It is about 7 inches in diameter.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I'd rather buy more yarn for my stash :roll:


Me too!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

raindancer said:


> I have seen this before. It has a shoulder strap, evidently is great for knitting on the go, doctor's office, etc. I just use a nice bag.


Raindancer ...... You pinched my avatar :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

All I need is a ball of wool and 2 needles! It's amazing how many accessories are out there to tempt us &#128516;


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I'd rather buy more yarn for my stash :roll:


Ditto! I must have a very bad case of claustrophobia because any time I see the working strand of yarn confined like this, I have to catch my breath. Maybe I have a problem with commitment as well.Hmm. :roll: :roll:


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Disgo, your reply cracked me up! Thanks for a good laugh to start the day.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

If i used a great deal of balled yarn I probably would. I never found an acceptable method of keeping my ball clean and from rolling around the floor. (Which invited my cats to play)


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

No! too expensive for what it is! And it looks like it would only hold a smaller ball of yarn!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> It cost over $30. 6 inches high x 5 inches wide


zip top bags work great for me... I would certainly not spend that kind of money on a thing like that.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No, I wouldn't buy this.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

No I wouldnt spend that much ona piece of plastic.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

No way would I buy it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope...I have a beautiful yarn bowl that I use. $30.00 is waaay too much!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

welsh wooly said:


> No I would buy this
> http://www.petco.com/product/101969/Super-Pet-Dazzle-Run-about-Ball.aspx
> use ribbon or yarn to slip through two of the many holes to make a carry strap and save myself $27. I usually carry my yarn in a zip topped tote that will hold my money purse phone and a few other essentials as well.


Brilliant! I work in a pet store and order these in for hamsters all the time and the thought of using it for yarn has never crossed my mind!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Not me


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

I think it's easy to put a ball of yarn in a plastic ziplock baggy and zip it to the edge, leaving opening for strand of yarn to pull through for knitting...certainly so much cheaper.I am referring to plastic bags used for food storage and they come in many sizes. $30 for a plastic holder that probably costs maybe a dollar is a bit MUCH.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

It looks like the thing we use to put money in and get bubble gum out of it. Not for $30.00!


----------



## harryh (Feb 18, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> You'd have to be joking!!! At first glance I honestly thought it was a ball-cock from a toilet cistern!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## harryh (Feb 18, 2014)

sterry said:


> I think it's easy to put a ball of yarn in a plastic ziplock baggy and zip it to the edge, leaving opening for strand of yarn to pull through for knitting...certainly so much cheaper.I am referring to plastic bags used for food storage and they come in many sizes. $30 for a plastic holder that probably costs maybe a dollar is a bit MUCH.


yep I use a freezer zip bag in my knitting bulk bag beside me. keeps it clean and stops my cat


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Wouldn't use it or buy it.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

no, I would not buy it!!!!!!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

jinx said:


> If I need a place to stick my ball other than the basket by my chair, I put it in my bra. I would not buy that even if it was a reasonable $5.00.


  that's a good place to place it. We knitter are smarter then that. Mm maybe they think we r stupid or something $30.00 just to hold the yarn WOW, . They got drunk when they put the price. Or wise guys.
:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

No.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nope, don't want it. Just another gadget that will fall by the wayside someday.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it's cute...reminds me of the "treat ball" I have for my cat...no doubt he'd make that connection too! It wouldn't be good in my household!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

These used to be made in bakelite in the 1930s/40s, but they were certainly not expensive - I bought one with pocket money I earned cutting mint for our neighbours !

Edna C


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

No. There are too many items in my home to use for this & they are free.


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

No I wouldn't...my son & dil gave me a ceramic yarn bowl, which I love. Like someone else said, there are too many ways to make one with things around the house. :thumbdown:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Direct your neighbor to Royal Doulton periwinkle blue china as seen on "Keeping Up Appearances." It is Mrs. Boooookaaaaay's favorite. On PBS stations in the US, thanks to the BBC. Love your reaction to the yarn holder.
Oooops! I goofed. This was directed at Disgo...and all who enjoy twisted humor.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

No And it is a ball...wouldn't it just roll around? like the yarn ball itself. I just use zip bags.


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

It is a bit expensive, but I have one and really love it. It is very stable with a nice base and the yarn comes out very nicely. I also keep my yarn label in there with the ball so I don't lose it. I have also used ziplock bags and they do work but the yarn seems to flow so easily from this little contraption. I didn't really mind spending the extra money to reward someone's innovation.


----------



## urasu (Oct 13, 2014)

I let mine roll on the carpet also. No pet :lol:


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

A friend gifted with a beautiful pitcher for "Sangria" & I put my yarn in it! Looks lovely!


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

No way. I guess I'm not a "real" knitter. I toss the yarn ball on the cushion where I'm sitting. If I take a small project with me to knit while waiting, I carry it in a zip up clear food storage bag.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

no wouldnt buy unless it held my yarn keys money etc


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

No not very attractive. I will keep mine in the plastic bags I use.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Nope, I use a tall mixing bowl that someone gave me as a gift. Never used it for cooking. I would use the 30.00 for yarn&#128525;


----------



## SharonBee (Oct 20, 2013)

It might be a nice gift to give to a friend who knits ALOT! Or a knitter that you love.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

jinx said:


> If I need a place to stick my ball other than the basket by my chair, I put it in my bra. I would not buy that even if it was a reasonable $5.00.


You can put a ball of yarn in your bra!? You must have a lot of extra space!


----------



## ladybugg111 (Dec 26, 2014)

Definitely NOT for $30.00. Maybe for $5 or $10.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the Petco idea!


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes looks good to me.


pilotskeemsmom said:


> It cost over $30. 6 inches high x 5 inches wide


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:-( No, a waste of money.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

No, sorry, wouldn't buy it for any price. I use acrylic yarns and I think the plastic would create static. Plus I just don't care for the look of it. 

I just use my knitting bag next to me on the floor to work from. If I need an extra container, I use a mixing bowl or anything that will allow the yarn to move a little without rolling around all over the floor. Plus not all the skeins I work from are perfectly round; sometimes I use them in whatever shape they come in.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

No, I would also buy more yarn.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> It cost over $30. 6 inches high x 5 inches wide


I bought one about a month ago and love it!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess I'm the cheap one here. I just put mine in a plastic bag with a rubber band loosely around the opening. Keeps the yarn clean and it doesn't roll around on the floor. Works for me.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I bought two similar items way back about 10/15 years ago and sorry they aren't worth the $15 I spent per each back then let alone that price I use my tide pod/gain pod containers when empty or big plastic coffee containers with holes in the lids of both I have used pretzel barrels repurpose what you have paid for already you ladies have the right idea (not that you need my stamp of approval) but goodness most people have a zillion and ten containers that could be used for this and I never thought of empty kleenex containers, I use elastic topped bags that sheets come in or the plastic zip bags bedding sets come in there are so many more useful ways to spend my money that I can save by buying reusing and buying more yarn we rock girls/guys


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Someone posted this a month or so ago. My answer then was no, and is no again. I recycle empty juice jugs, coffee cans, and bath scrubbies as yarn holders. But my favorite is the wonderful sack that the nectar of the gods comes in....that lovely royal purple Crown Royal sack!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

You guys are so clever! My first thought was "hamster ball" but your ideas are much better!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I bought three different sized glass jars, my hubby drilled holes in the lids, done. And it actually looks pretty.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

Its just as easy to use a jar punch hole in lid or any plastic container that comes in house like coffee so no I would not pay $30


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

HA! Guess you can design and sell stuff like that to anyone!
I use little fabric drawstring bags.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

If my yarn doesn't fit into my yarn bowl, I use a cooking bowl!!


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm with you Cindy, my son-in-law saves the "Crown Royal" pretty sacks for me. I have a nice collection, large and small..... :roll:


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I purchased a $1.00 tote at the Dollar Tree and use that. It allows me to carry other necessities at the same time.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

No!


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought this for an 80th birthday present for a cousin who was celebrating with a lavish party for all her friends. I saw a picture of one on KP and ordered one immediately. She loves it and many of her friends in her knitting group took down the info to order them after seeing hers. There are many cheaper solutions to yarn holding but I was looking for something unusual and something she would not buy for herself. It is a great gift for the knitter who has "everything".


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

I would rather spend the money on more yarn.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I would not but had considered it. It is too bulky and way over priced IMHO. Clever idea though. :thumbdown:


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I would not use that if somebody gave it to me. I use a repurposed ice cream tub.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

no! I use baby wipes boxes.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

No. I'm not interested in having a piece of plastic sitting on my end table.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> Nope, not me, even if they recuced the price to $3.00. I have silk bags with drawstring tops to use if I want to travel and lovely antique light globes that sit on the floor for home.


Love the light globe idea. Clever repurposing


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

NO, the yarn would have to rolled into a ball.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

No, I wouldn't. There are so many DIY alternatives to use that cost just pennies.


----------



## Jill Pedro (May 4, 2011)

No way. It's a rip off. With $30.00 you can buy some nice yarn. Just use a nice canvas tote bag to hold your yarn.


----------



## hppysvn (Jan 2, 2015)

I would look for a hampster ball at a yard sale, flea market or second hand store. Take it home, disinfect it real good, drill a hole it (sand around the hole so yarn does not catch), But off the bottom of a cheap cereal bowl (from the dollar store(for the base) and then go spend the 30.00 on yarn to use your new invention. =)


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> I just love mine in Powdered Blue--drove straight to Alpaca Direct with cheaper ID tax and no s/h involved, paid and am now back home with my latest ball of Bernat Blanket flying off like there is no tomorrow. The centrifugal force is remarkable let alone the base accessory storage is so well thought out and executed. I don't know how I lived without one all this time and now have no fear of swamp gnats invading my yarn or worse bed bugs.
> 
> I can now go to the little room without a care in the world and take my time with a row or two (or more doing short rows which are super simple with this crystal clear yarn artist accessory). Now if they would make one to fit my air compressor tank with a place to store my nasal prongs I will be in heaven with everything I need all in one compact place--and looking so stylish as well.
> 
> Now I can show off my high standards in yarn fibers as well with the labels in clear view to see what I can afford. Speaking of buying more yarn--Alpaca Direct has a sale going on so stuffed it full before walking out of the store slung over my shoulder as the kind young helpful clerk taught me how to wear such an expensive accessory correctly. We have standards here to uphold, but I don't have snobbish bone in my body--my new neighbor is a whole other story where that is concerned--said something about she wanted one since it would go well with something she owned in hand painted periwinkle blue. Maybe it was a soup tureen.


Oh, poo! You always have to have the latest thing, don't you? I had to order mine because of course I wanted my monogram in 14 karat gold (those fools were suggesting a nickel alloy, could you just die?) and there is a delay. There always is, when you insist on quality, of course but I *simply could not do* with the one you have. That's one of the things I do so admire about you, my dear....your ability to adjust to the mundane things in life. It must make living among the common folk so much easier.

And I thought you managed to get rid of those nasty bedbugs long ago. Dreadful creatures, I've been told.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I do the same thing, I actually love the soup terrine. Many happy memories. Yarn I have way too much and am working on that.



hannabavaria said:


> Never--If I did, need to have my head examined prematurely!
> 
> Since I don't entertain anymore, repurposed my soup terrine (notch in lid) to yarn bowl.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No.


----------



## boniellen (Sep 17, 2012)

I went to the site and read the description and I have a beautiful ceramic bowl given to me for my birthday, that being said and back to the "Yarnit". I would absolutely buy one. I travel maybe once a month, and I am always and I mean always disturbing someone somewhere with a traveling ball of yarn and i would love to see this plastic ball travel down the aisle somewhere. LOL. I say, whenever you by your yarn, and you pay cash, put all of the change, INCLUDING THE BILLS, in a separate little bank. When you have the 40 bucks, buy it. Good luck everyone.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I have one and I LOVE it!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Seems to me the question is why would you buy it. The


----------



## JudyBS (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate the ball through the hole devices. I have a beautiful silver one and can't stand to use it. I like my soft bags so much better.


----------



## Bre (Jan 6, 2015)

baglady1104 said:


> Ditto! I must have a very bad case of claustrophobia because any time I see the working strand of yarn confined like this, I have to catch my breath. Maybe I have a problem with commitment as well.Hmm. :roll: :roll:


ROFLOL!! I am so glad I read through all the posts (backwards) just to read this reply!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I never thought much about my yarn rolling around on rugs and floors, getting picked up by the dog or collecting dust bunnies. And, wherever I go, my knitting goes. I, too, "knit on the go" and the yarn and project(s) are free to roam around. Until I read this reply, I thought I might be weird, but now I think maybe its claustrophobia! :shock:

Many good ideas here, including the fashion advice! :thumbup:

Thanks for the laughs, ladies! Made my morning :-D


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> Nope, not me, even if they recuced the price to $3.00. I have silk bags with drawstring tops to use if I want to travel and lovely antique light globes that sit on the floor for home.


I have an antique light globe lying aound-_now_ i know what to use it for.Thanks!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

It's a good idea in theory. But I've decided it doesn't matter what I use to keep 2 balls of yarn separated they always manage to get tangled. Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## nmgram (Dec 27, 2014)

Weasynana said:


> No way. I use an empty margarita mix bucket. I'd spend the $30 on yarn!


Can I help you empty the bucket?


----------



## wokmsweeney (Nov 7, 2014)

I use Ziploc bags. They keep my yarn clean and neat. They also serve as a project bag.


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

I keep mine in an empty Folgers coffee container with a hole in the lid and the containers come in three sizes. Thankfully the hubby drinks too much coffee.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

No way, waste of money.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Find an old gum ball machine.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

No, I use large empty pretzel jar. You can also store yarn in them.


----------



## Trudy G (Mar 25, 2015)

Back in the 60's and 70's my aunt took soda bottles, cut the bottom off, stuck her yarn in and put the bottom which was hard plastic, back on. It was a forerunner of this this which I would never buy! 
My grandmother used a tin thats lid had a hole in the top. She used it for her crochet thread.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't care for anything where the yarn comes out through a hole. Once you begin, you can't change your mind, no way to get it out without unwinding the whole ball, and rewinding it. Walmart sells one that will hold the Red Heart type skeins, and I don't like it. and it's half the price of that one. 

Zip lock bags work best for me.


----------



## snowflakedawn (Dec 23, 2014)

I use bag I received as a gift and for second project a cheap plastic flower pot from Wal Mart. More yarn always a better choice.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I probably wouldn't buy it. Not at all practical.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

No, I would not. It's all fine and well that the working yarn is tucked away to keep it clean, but what about the project hanging around, unprotected  Ziploc baggie, canvas tote, grocery bag.... those work fine for me.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

yover8 said:


> I like the title "Yarn Artist"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too....and I other free ways to contain my working yarn.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> It cost over $30. 6 inches high x 5 inches wide


My yarn holder cost me nothing. It's the plastic box from cherry tomatoes. I also use these as mini propagators for raising seeds.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

cakes said:


> I let my wool roll around the carpet.


I take it you have no shedding "children". Mine has to stay in zip locks because my dogs share space with me and my yarn.


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

You beat me to it about using the pet ball. I think that would be a better and cheaper idea. I'm surprised someone else is on the same wave length as me. I've been told before that I'm a little daffy so if I am I've got company.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> You'd have to be joking!!! At first glance I honestly thought it was a ball-cock from a toilet cistern!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have used those plastic coffee cans also. The only problem I have had with that is stopping family members from thinking it's trash and wanting to throw it away.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> Raindancer ...... You pinched my avatar :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Are those the Easter sheep??? :lol:


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't spend money on things like this. Some of the ceramic yarn bowls are really beautiful, and I would gladly accept one as a gift, but would not buy one for myself.

I usually use shopping bags, or recycled gift bags, sitting on the floor next to where I'm knitting. I weight the bag with a notepad or book so that it stays upright.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

JTM said:


> zip top bags work great for me... I would certainly not spend that kind of money on a thing like that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

No, could not justify the expense. Cheapo 
HERE. Waste not want not!


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll stick with my Ziploc bag or my little plastic basket. I'd rather spend my $30 on yarn or other craft supplies. 
Maybe if I win the lottery? Oh wait, don't you have to buy a ticket before you can win? Maybe that's why I haven't been winning! LOL!


----------



## yak555 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry, waste of money. I use a large cloth bag if necessary.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I bet if every one of us took a good look around our homes or offices we could find something that could be recycled and used for the same purpose. 2 liter soda bottles with the bottom cut off where you can put the yarn in whether it be in ball or skein form, coffee cans, juice jugs, zip lock bags, you name it I bet there's at least one thing. Waste not want not.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

After reading many of the posts I almost feel guilty about having bought one and loving it!!!:-\


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

The price is $34.95 plus $5.95 shipping. So $42 plus tax. Even worse ...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I have used a Sniders pretzel keg....just drilled a hole in the screw-on top and presto a large yarn holder.


----------



## destimonahoward (Jan 23, 2015)

For $5.95 for a medium size plastic barrel of cheese balls. I can customize it with holes in the top for both my yarn and needles. Then pop a whole in either side of the rim for a handle. I have a nice yarn holder and a snack.


----------



## JenWren1962 (Feb 21, 2015)

No way, both my husband and I use a plastic bag would much rather spend the money on more wool


----------



## destimonahoward (Jan 23, 2015)

No I would not buy this. $5.95 for a medium size plastic barrel of cheese balls. I can customize it with holes in the top for both my yarn and needles. Then pop a whole in either side of the rim for a handle. I have a nice yarn holder and a snack.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

$30 no way.....my next-to-my-chair yarn and wip supply holder is a tall narrow Longberger basket with a sturdy rigid liner. A gift from my daughter. It probably cost near $30, but it holds a whole project. I can slide the instructions between the liner and basket, so they even stay neat and tidy.

I have totes and large purses for talk-alongs. If size permits I put it in a zip top bag, zipped closed just enough to let the yarn come out. That's a purse carrier.


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

just thinking - you could probably put a hamsters exercise ball to the same use for about £3/$5


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Hannabavaria - I have a great tureen with a chicken on the lid gathering dust.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

I remember my mother having something like this,many years ago.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

I put my yarn in a brown middle size paper bag. Then when I not knitting it, I place everything in the bag until I am again ready to knit.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

No, I wouldn't. It's too expensive and it's not very pretty.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I would not pay over $10.00 for it! Some say that they would buy yarn, and I'd rather spend $30 on knitting accessories (needles, hooks, markers, storage bins, lighting items, etc).


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

welsh wooly said:


> No I would buy this
> http://www.petco.com/product/101969/Super-Pet-Dazzle-Run-about-Ball.aspx
> use ribbon or yarn to slip through two of the many holes to make a carry strap and save myself $27. I usually carry my yarn in a zip topped tote that will hold my money purse phone and a few other essentials as well.


What a clever idea! I may have to buy one of these.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> It cost over $30. 6 inches high x 5 inches wide


NO


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Kaiess said:


> My yarn holder cost me nothing. It's the plastic box from cherry tomatoes. I also use these as mini propagators for raising seeds.


Hey that works for me! "waste not want not"!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> You'd have to be joking!!! At first glance I honestly thought it was a ball-cock from a toilet cistern!!


ROL!!! :thumbup: Best answer yet!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I'd rather buy more yarn for my stash :roll:


hihihi me too!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

nope not me I use the empty tide pods container...works great


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

No. I remember something similar that my mother had over 50 years ago that she was able to put over her wrist. I have a nice bag that I can use for the same purpose so I would spend that money on yarn and nice buttons.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Weasynana said:


> No way. I use an empty margarita mix bucket. I'd spend the $30 on yarn!


I am with you on this one. I use a cardboard box, works fine for me.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I'd rather buy more yarn for my stash :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I would definitely buy more yarn before I bought this thing.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I use an empty gallon ice cream busket with a hole punched in the center of the lid. It's big enough that when I stop knitting for a while I can pop my project in with the ball of yarn (have a notch in the side of the lid to accommodate this) when I'm using a circular needle which is most of the time.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nope, I just use a tote bag for each of my projects.
They hold the entire project including the yarn and nothing gets away.

I buy most of them at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks like a hamster ball.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

No Way. I use a zip lock bag. Put the yarn in and zip it up leaving a small space open for the yarn to pull through. Works great, keeps the yarn clean and very portable and very inexpensive.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

The price on Yarnit website is now $34.95 plus postage. Royal ripoff.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I wouldn't, but it's handy and I wouldn't criticize anyone who did. I might snicker a bit, but if anyone likes it they should go for it.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

yover8 said:


> I like the title "Yarn Artist"


I call myself a "Fiber Artist" because I knit, crochet and sew.

Bob
The KnittyGritty
A "Fiber Artist" LOL


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I use the box from the kcups works fine


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I have one, it was a gift from a girlfriend, I wouldn't buy it myself. That said, I love it! I knit on the go alot so it's nice to know my yarn will stay neat and clean. I've always used small project bags but after a bit the yarn can get loose from the cake, especially when you take them to everything like I do.
> 
> To each their own, I guess. Yes, there are cheaper solutions but I consider this another tool. If they would make a larger one for bulkier yarns/bigger cakes, I'd consider buying one.


Ditto! Got it as a gift, and though it was too pricey, but just love it now.. I would buy one as a gift for a knitting friend, though..


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

disgo said:


> I just love mine in Powdered Blue--drove straight to Alpaca Direct with cheaper ID tax and no s/h involved, paid and am now back home with my latest ball of Bernat Blanket flying off like there is no tomorrow. The centrifugal force is remarkable let alone the base accessory storage is so well thought out and executed. I don't know how I lived without one all this time and now have no fear of swamp gnats invading my yarn or worse bed bugs.
> 
> I can now go to the little room without a care in the world and take my time with a row or two (or more doing short rows which are super simple with this crystal clear yarn artist accessory). Now if they would make one to fit my air compressor tank with a place to store my nasal prongs I will be in heaven with everything I need all in one compact place--and looking so stylish as well.
> 
> Now I can show off my high standards in yarn fibers as well with the labels in clear view to see what I can afford. Speaking of buying more yarn--Alpaca Direct has a sale going on so stuffed it full before walking out of the store slung over my shoulder as the kind young helpful clerk taught me how to wear such an expensive accessory correctly. We have standards here to uphold, but I don't have snobbish bone in my body--my new neighbor is a whole other story where that is concerned--said something about she wanted one since it would go well with something she owned in hand painted periwinkle blue. Maybe it was a soup tureen.


I totally thought she was serious.....I did not find out until a few pages later she was just kidding. Sounded true to me...


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

No sale. Just a gadget that will prob cause problems.


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

I too bought one and love it! Yes, I wish it was bigger but....a little bird told me they are coming out with a larger one in June, I believe it is. I am one that winds all my skeins by hand into balls before starting a project. I like to know if there are knots or bad places in the yarn. They are well made and to the poster who said she wouldn't like anything you couldn't get your yarn out, short of rewinding the ball. This Yarnit, you don't have to do that. The top of the ball "unscrews" and presto you remove your yarn if you need too. And for an added note, I have a birthday coming up, so I treated myself and don't feel guilty doing so! Disgo, mine is also powder blue! We are planning a road trip this spring and know I will love using it along the way. (No, I'm not the driver!)


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

It's a  blue  thing with me...  [blau-weiss]

http://www.amazon.com/Pfaltzgraff-Yorktowne-Soup-Tureen-Ladle/dp/B009453284

Found mine @ a 2.-hand store ~ 9 yrs. ago for ~$2-3.--. It had no ladle, but came w./a charger

Edit: Never happened to me before, don't know why it's like that--expected to see picture???


----------



## LindaDiana (Mar 26, 2015)

It reminds me of the plastic ball that my Son had for his hamster, so it could go on a walkabout!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

You know, I use bags, coffee cans, 2 liter bottles, large plastic bowls, and other types of containers.

Last year, I had been wanting a large wooden yarn bowl. I splurged and ordered a large handmade one. It is large enough to hold a 21 oz. ball of yarn. It doesn't travel well, but I just like to look at it. It was one of those whims. I just have to use up my stash.


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

I got one as a gift and love it. Nice and sturdy and portable.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Are hamsters had one to exercise in,He didn't like it,only used it once,


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

So many things around the house you can use - isn't necessary to 'buy'. It's a little different if you want to buy someone a gift or you receive a gift of one but there are so many articles we put out in the recycle bin that we could use. Just saying....


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> It cost over $30. 6 inches high x 5 inches wide


no, would not buy it. have too much plastic around the house now....and no money


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

nmgram said:


> Can I help you empty the bucket?


Sorry. It is already empty. When I mix up a new one I will invite you over!!!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

pierrette said:


> After reading many of the posts I almost feel guilty about having bought one and loving it!!!:-\


Hey, forget the guilt trip. We all march to a different drummer. I'm just cheap. You love it, so enjoy it. Aren't we a really diverse group here at KP? That's what I like about the site.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I might because the base is made to fit in the cup holder in a car and I do a lot of knitting in the car (while Himself drives). I am less than happy with how ANY of my knitting bags works in the car.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> It cost over $30. 6 inches high x 5 inches wide


I like these rip stop nylon bags instead. Two for $8
http://smile.amazon.com/Boye-2-Piece-Yarn-Go-Bag/dp/B004ALJ8QC/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1426984357&sr=8-6&keywords=Boye+knit+bag


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Well last night my kitty was my ball holder plus he's angora and beginning to shed so he added a touch of angora to the yarn, nice and soft--best ball holder or me!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No i wouldn't.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I'd rather buy more yarn for my stash :roll:


Double ditto!!


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

Weasynana said:


> No way. I use an empty margarita mix bucket. I'd spend the $30 on yarn!


or margarita mix


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

I would never.... and even with the yarn in the ball, you still have to carry a bag to carry what you have already knitted and the needles. Why carry more weight?


----------



## Bre (Jan 6, 2015)

hannabavaria said:


> It's a  blue  thing with me...  [blau-weiss]
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pfaltzgraff-Yorktowne-Soup-Tureen-Ladle/dp/B009453284
> 
> ...


dare I ask... a soup tureen with a charger? what was the charger for? 
oh my.


----------



## Bre (Jan 6, 2015)

while we're on the subject... I heard of a woman who would knit 3 pr (?maybe just 3 socks) socks at once (on one needle) and she would put her balls of yarn in an egg carton and pull the yarns through the holes at the top. Those must have been colorful socks!

Have yet to try this... can't get more than one sock on a needle yet. LOL. Still something I can work toward, imho.

 this is a humorous thread! ty all


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Bre said:


> dare I ask... a soup tureen with a charger? what was the charger for?
> oh my.


So you don't get dribbles on the white tablecloth (maybe it was the only plate left from the set?).


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like somethignour hamster had many years ago


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> There are waaaay to many things to use for yarn bowls, even if you want one "to go".


Exactly!!!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

NOPE!!!


----------

